# Last minute eclipse advice: Aperture priority vs Manual for AEB



## motorhead9999 (Aug 19, 2017)

So I've been doing my test shooting for my telephoto closeups. 

I did some testing with autoexposure bracketing, going -3/+3 using 7 shots in manual mode. I'm doing high speed continuous on the 70D, so it goes pretty quickly. 

I also did a test run with using aperture priority mode. Again, using -3/+3 in 7 shots. 

My question is (and I've never done much shooting in Av mode, so please forgive me)
1) What is the difference between the Av mode and Manual mode 7 shot bursts that I tried (both results came out acceptable to me, but I'd rather make sure I'm understanding what's going on to get the right setting for totality)
2) Which is the better method to be using? In the reference i've been using, they suggested that shutter speed was the better setting to change between shots to get all the different eclipse effects.

Nothing quite like last minute nerves before heading out on this trip...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi motorhead. 
I guess the main difference between manual and AV is that in manual you set the exposure, probably based on the in camera scale, in AV you set the aperture and the camera does the rest and will adjust the shutter to get the pointer to the mid position unless you dial in exposure compensation, good for keeping the exposure as light falls. 
I think in AV the camera will adjust the shutter speed to get the AEB values, I have no idea what it would adjust in M to do AEB possibly a bit of aperture and a bit of shutter, maybe ISO, I suggest you look at the exif from your test shots to see which method the camera chooses. Does it use the ISO unless you set manual ISO then it uses the AV and/or TV settings?
Perhaps if you set the aperture first it will change the speed and vice versa? Or is that giving the camera programmers too much credit! 
I just looked at my 7DII manual and could not see the methodology mentioned but it is late here (actually very early am) and I may have missed it. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 20, 2017)

My camera is set to manual, ISO 400 f/11 1/125 sec. 7 shot AEB (2 stop steps) varies the shutter speed while holding ISO and aperture constant, so I get from 0.5 sec to 1/8000 sec shutter speeds, quite a range, but with RAW, fixing a shot that is off by 1 stop or less is not a issue.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2017)

So I'm shooting now. Time lapse, 30 seconds interval.
BUT, there is a cloud hanging just over us! It still burns through, but when "full" eclipse (what 90%) we get here, corona may be obscured.
-r


----------



## 10-8-244 (Aug 21, 2017)

My first attempt at eclipse photography in Nashville TN. I used my 6D instead of my 5D Mark IV. I was concerned I would damage it. 6D, 100-400 L II, 1.4 III extender, 560mm, f8, 400 ISO, 1/8th sec and I processed it as a B&W. Hopefully, the photograph attached properly.


----------



## lion rock (Aug 21, 2017)

Congrats!!!
Did well.
-r



10-8-244 said:


> My first attempt at eclipse photography in Nashville TN. I used my 6D instead of my 5D Mark IV. I was concerned I would damage it. 6D, 100-400 L II, 1.4 III extender, 560mm, f8, 400 ISO, 1/8th sec and I processed it as a B&W. Hopefully, the photograph attached properly.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 21, 2017)

10-8-244 said:


> My first attempt at eclipse photography in Nashville TN. I used my 6D instead of my 5D Mark IV. I was concerned I would damage it. 6D, 100-400 L II, 1.4 III extender, 560mm, f8, 400 ISO, 1/8th sec and I processed it as a B&W. Hopefully, the photograph attached properly.



Stunning!


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2017)

10-8-244 said:


> My first attempt at eclipse photography in Nashville TN. I used my 6D instead of my 5D Mark IV. I was concerned I would damage it. 6D, 100-400 L II, 1.4 III extender, 560mm, f8, 400 ISO, 1/8th sec and I processed it as a B&W. Hopefully, the photograph attached properly.



Well done, 10-8-244

...And welcome to CR


----------



## sulla (Aug 22, 2017)

10-8-244, I guess your eclipse photo was the first on this forum! And a very nice one! Congrats!!
I just wonder why you don't have any protuberances in your shot?


----------



## 10-8-244 (Aug 22, 2017)

Thank you all! As far as the protuberance, I had some in photographs prior to this one when the eclipse was at its peak. My decision to attempt to photograph the event was last minute. I ran out into my backyard, set up and started taking pictures. My first couple photographs had protuberance but I was bracketing and the longer exposures contained too much movement so I stopped bracketing and decided to photograph the event one exposure at a time, so this photograph is after the peak and the sun had just begun to peak out on the right side of the photograph. As soon as it did, light spread out around the circumference of the sun as you can see in the photograph. The total eclipse had passed and darkness turned to light rather quickly. I missed getting any salvagable photographs of the total eclipse...


----------



## 10-8-244 (Aug 22, 2017)

Another one not processed as a B&W.


----------



## sulla (Aug 22, 2017)

This is an excellent shot!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bholliman (Aug 24, 2017)

Great images, 10-8-244! 

There is a solar eclipse gallery (2 from right on the CR top menu bar) that I was just made aware of with some other excellent work.


----------

